# DAYTON WIRE WHEEL CLEANER ~~VS~~ BRITISH WIRE CLEANER



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.daytonwirewheelsstore.com/servlet/the-2/Dayton-Wheel-Cleaner/Detail


OR THE BRITISH STUFF


YOUR INPUT PLEASE TRYING TO BUY SOMETHING TO KEEP EM CLEAN.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

AND IF YOU COULD POST A LINK TO THE BRITISH CLEANER. THANKS.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> http://www.daytonwirewheelsstore.com/servlet/the-2/Dayton-Wheel-Cleaner/Detail
> 
> 
> OR THE BRITISH STUFF
> ...


There you go dayton has hella of deal...see if you can buy 12 bottle 6 brushes & grease for $110 ....shipped...keep them wheels clean homie...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

drasticlolo said:


> There you go dayton has hella of deal...see if you can buy 12 bottle 6 brushes & grease for $110 ....shipped...keep them wheels clean homie...


thanks bro i wanna get a set off u but i just wanna see the diffrence in the cleenniness of the cleaner u know. i got u in mind but just neeed a lil im put.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

drasticlolo said:


> There you go dayton has hella of deal...see if you can buy 12 bottle 6 brushes & grease for $110 ....shipped...keep them wheels clean homie...


i ment to ask lasttime is the grease for them like a wax or for the k-o and adapter??


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^it's for the threads on the knock off's and adapters and there is an acid that you can buy from many detail supply companies that works just as good or even better than them small little bottles of the stuff your asking about.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Coupe'n It said:


> ^^^^^^^^^it's for the threads on the knock off's and adapters and there is an acid that you can buy from many detail supply companies that works just as good or even better than them small little bottles of the stuff your asking about.


hell yea im trying to see which ones would work better and thanks ima look in to a local detail dealers in town to see if i can find something that wont affect the gold.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have used the British Wire Wheel cleaner before and I will say man that stuff is strong and gets those wheels cleaned good. Never used the Dayton stuff but dont know what the difference would be.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> I have used the British Wire Wheel cleaner before and I will say man that stuff is strong and gets those wheels cleaned good. Never used the Dayton stuff but dont know what the difference would be.


thanks bro. how did u use it just spray and rinse or ??


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> thanks bro. how did u use it just spray and rinse or ??


Heres how I did it, spary water onto the wheel first then spray your Wheel cleaner let sit for less then 1 minute, this stuff is really strong and you dont want it to set on the chrome or gold for too long, then spary off with water once again and then dry. Make sure you spray between spokes on hub etc, you are sure to get a clean shiny finish.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

This item is out of stock


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Acid for chrome, British wire wheel cleaner for gold. I would not use the wire wheel acid on gold, it will fade.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ultimately i would guess its all the same shit. i know back in day i used to use eagle 1 wire, and over the years it faded my gold, but then again it was daily driver for a few years. so what do you expect. british works good enuff for me. and if u want to save gold knock offs when u beat on them.....put some of that grease on the spinner ears before u hit them, so you are hitting a greasy spinner. and it helps save the spinner..............or buy the tool.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

lone star said:


> ultimately i would guess its all the same shit. i know back in day i used to use eagle 1 wire, and over the years it faded my gold, but then again it was daily driver for a few years. so what do you expect. british works good enuff for me. and if u want to save gold knock offs when u beat on them.....put some of that grease on the spinner ears before u hit them, so you are hitting a greasy spinner. and it helps save the spinner..............or buy the tool.


hell yea i got em all greased up and works nice how i have em now. ima try to scrape up some feria and get with DRASTIC to see if he still has the british stuff...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Acid for chrome, British wire wheel cleaner for gold. I would not use the wire wheel acid on gold, it will fade.


hell yea good tip


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> This item is out of stock


which one bro the dayton stuuf or british??


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Drasticlolo has the british in stock hurry ...he might be running out of brushez ....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

drasticlolo said:


> Drasticlolo has the british in stock hurry ...he might be running out of brushez ....


lol hell yea gunna go put money in debt acct tomarrow ima want a case with brushes,


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

drasticlolo said:


> Drasticlolo has the british in stock hurry ...he might be running out of brushez ....


PAYMNT SENT BRO LMK WEN U SHIP


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

IMO they're the same shit. No real difference!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JUST BUY MEGUIRES HOT CHROME... WORKS GOOD ON GOLD TOO AND ITS AT WALMART OR ANY AUTO PARTS STORE...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> TTT!!!


los banos my of my real good friends is from there. pero ya anda por aka en las calles de Florida


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> JUST BUY MEGUIRES HOT CHROME... WORKS GOOD ON GOLD TOO AND ITS AT WALMART OR ANY AUTO PARTS STORE...


i already ordered cleaner from drastic


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

British Wire Wheel Cleaner is all I use. Shit I even use it on my under carriage so forth. Spray down wait a minute or two then hose it off. get the air compressor blow the water off and then wipe down with a towel. YOUR GOOD TO GO.:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> British Wire Wheel Cleaner is all I use. Shit I even use it on my under carriage so forth. Spray down wait a minute or two then hose it off. get the air compressor blow the water off and then wipe down with a towel. YOUR GOOD TO GO.:thumbsup:


hell yea thanks for ur imput


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> i already ordered cleaner from drastic


still waiting on it :happysad:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

U well get it hes a koo kat es derecho el vato


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> U well get it hes a koo kat es derecho el vato


thanks bro


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Works good homie huh...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

drasticlolo said:


> Works good homie huh...


:dunno: bro im still waitin could u pm me the tracking and address that u shipped to...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

???


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> :dunno: bro im still waitin could u pm me the tracking and address that u shipped to...


 :rofl:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

straighten out the issue should be here soon thanks drastic


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Be on the look out homie for either of the two boxes


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

drasticlolo said:


> Be on the look out homie for either of the two boxes


orale bro ill hit u up wen i get em


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------

